# Anxiety Disorders > Social Anxiety Disorder >  >  What have you done right now that you've been avoiding due to SA?

## IllusionOfHappiness

I've finished paperwork and interviews  ::):

----------


## L

I like your take on this  ::):  

I am currently trying to do updates on my computer, before this I would get the error but never see what was causing it and fixing it. Turns out to be simple enough.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

I've applied to two jobs. Online obvs. But one called back asking about what available job hours I could work and it didn't quite work out but I did it. I did it!

----------


## Chantellabella

In the past year, I've done some things I thought I'd never do. I speak regularly on live radio, I'm giving talks to entire university crowds, school district teachers, and entire schools. I've always had no problem speaking to children, but speaking to adults terrify me. I'm always afraid of being judged for saying the wrong thing. But even though it terrifies me, I've been accepting these gigs and smiling through them. If I mess up, I make a joke out of it and they laugh with me. I still analyze every little thing when I'm done, but I've started to tell myself "You're ok. You did ok."

----------


## BillDauterive

Hosted a foreign student at my home for two weeks. I am glad I went through with it because I had such strong voices in my head telling me to back out at the last minute, that I and my family wasn't good enough to host him, etc. all that jazz.

Now I need to do the same with some other goals and aspirations I have. I just need to say "screw it" and go and do them! Sigh.... I gotta get past these huge mental mountains I've built up all too well.

----------


## kc1895

> In the past year, I've done some things I thought I'd never do. I speak regularly on live radio, I'm giving talks to entire university crowds, school district teachers, and entire schools. I've always had no problem speaking to children, but speaking to adults terrify me. I'm always afraid of being judged for saying the wrong thing. But even though it terrifies me, I've been accepting these gigs and smiling through them. If I mess up, I make a joke out of it and they laugh with me. I still analyze every little thing when I'm done, but I've started to tell myself "You're ok. You did ok."



 :Clapping:

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

It wasn't really something that I could put off but I did a speech in class today. It wasn't a long formal one, just a small "About me" that I went through pretty quickly. I think it went fine.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Used the laundry room in the apartment complex I just moved to for the first time today. I had been putting it off for a few days.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

> Used the laundry room in the apartment complex I just moved to for the first time today. I had been putting it off for a few days.



For apartment laundry rooms, do you have to stay there for the entire time or do people feel safe enough to just leave them there? It's something that I've always wondered about if I ever moved into an apartment.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

> For apartment laundry rooms, do you have to stay there for the entire time or do people feel safe enough to just leave them there? It's something that I've always wondered about if I ever moved into an apartment.



That depends on the complex. In my experience it's usually not a problem, but I've lived in a few places where I felt like I should keep an eye on my clothes.

----------


## Otherside

Sent an email to College. Since they seem to be avoiding giving me any details, basically it says - 

"When the [BEEP] am I supposed to enroll and turn up, I'm supposed to be starting a week from now and you haven't given me any details."

Also about the do another thing I'm been avoiding - call Student Finance to chase up my loan. Since they actually need to pay the college for me to actually be able to start this year. 

God, I hate arguining with them.

Edit - Yeah the email was a lot politer than that. I didn't include any explitives.

----------


## L

I told my landlord that I was moving out - I was a little afraid as I was not here long but I did it now!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> "When the [BEEP] am I supposed to enroll and turn up, *I'm supposed to be starting a week from now and you haven't given me any details.*"



I had a similar experience >.<. Wasn't fun.


Finally made a doctor appointment just now.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

I did it!

I also gave a speech in class today. It wasn't horrible. I think I went _over_ 6 minutes and people laughed at most of my jokes. Things are coming up FitC!

----------


## L

Not right now.today I applied for a car loan and arranged a car viewing. Been putting it off for ever

----------


## Chantellabella

I was honest with the person who I was supposed to go to the play with today. I didn't really want to go because I felt like a third wheel. It was obvious to me that she had planned this with her other friend and I was just being "added" because I was feeling lonely the other day and asked to do something with her. 

So I told her that I called the other day because I feel like I'm not connecting with people here and I really just wanted to have some time to get to know people like her. I also told her that although I like attending plays, Mary Poppins is not something I want to do. i thanked her and offered to pay for the ticket. 

She completely understood which was a shock and said she would give the ticket to someone else so I didn't have to buy it from her. She offered to get together next weekend. So I'm painting my house this weekend. 

Again I don't really know where I fit in. I'm 57 years old and my idea of fun is adventure, action, and outdoors. All my friends who do that now live 3 hours away. I guess I should be focusing on how much I do have rather than what I don't have. 

Sigh. *knocking self in head*

----------


## Member11

> Not right now.today I applied for a car loan and arranged a car viewing. Been putting it off for ever



Did you get approved?

----------


## L

> Did you get approved?



I have the car now  ::):

----------


## Member11

> I have the car now



Yay, congrats  :sparkles:

----------


## L

> Yay, congrats



he he thank you - it is the prettiest car  ::):

----------


## Member11

> he he thank you - it is the prettiest car



Which one did you get?  ::):

----------


## L

> Which one did you get?



Audi A1 Sportsback

----------


## Member11

> Audi A1 Sportsback



Ooooo, nice  ::):

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

My shoes have been giving me blisters...for years Â¬_Â¬. I like to go for evening walks and lately it's too cold for flip flops yet not cold enough for boots, so time for a change. Today I at least went to the mall to check out my city's (albeit small) collection. That's as far as I got, but not bad for going on a freaking Saturday >.<. Saw some Pumas on sale that I might like to have.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

I wasn't really avoiding it but I had a conversation with one of my classmates the other day. I feel like we have a lot in common and could be friends. One step at a time though.

----------


## Antidote

Finally typed up the case notes.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

More job hunting & resume tweaking. Not exactly a feat, though. So far I've only managed to further depress myself.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

> I wasn't really avoiding it but I had a conversation with one of my classmates the other day. I feel like we have a lot in common and could be friends. One step at a time though.



Yes. One more baby step. I'm getting good at this "social life" thing.

----------


## dkm1129

Watch anime...alot of it

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Calling the pharmacy of all things. Am I regressing? Let's put a stop to that [BEEP] REAL fast.  :O_O:

----------


## Lilo18

I had a meeting after postponing for 3 weeks. Feeling on edge and hyper aware now but glad I did it (I think)

----------


## L

Prepared myself for going on Holidays tomorrow

----------


## swoocetown

This actually sounds really cheesy, but means a lot to me considering I aspire to be in the film industry someday.. but I started watching a lot movies and TV again. I couldn't really bring myself to break this routine I had where I would only watch certain videos and shows, but now I'm watching movies and getting inspired more. I hope it goes somewhere.

----------


## 1

Homework..not relating to SA..just avoiding it in general. fish22.gif

----------


## L

Made soup x

----------


## Antidote

Maybe this thread title could be changed to just 'What-have-you-done-right-now-that-you-ve-been-avoiding'... I could post soo many more things then. 

Finally went to the gym again after falling out of routine.

----------


## fetisha

cutting my grass, ( I miss living in an apartment)

----------


## Member11

Made a phone call to the pain clinic to make an appointment, hate making phone calls  ::\:

----------


## 1

About to jog to the beach

----------


## Sagan

Going to the pharmacy to get a script.

----------


## Member11

> Going to the pharmacy to get a script.



For your anxiety?

----------


## Sagan

Actually a script for Atenolol a beta blocker.

----------


## L

Just about to go get my eyebrows and nails done....anxiety rising in my tummy

----------


## Marleywhite

Talking to people in my classes.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

So imagine little ol me. Like to listen to my music while in the car. However, after 15 minutes or so, the car shuts off by itself to preserve the battery. I usually turn on the car halfway enough to keep listening to music. Works fine right? Wrong. Now imagine me, headed home, stopping at a parking lot of a shopping center to find do some texting in peace. I do my music thang with the car turned off. When it's time for me to go, my car won't start. It sputters an the "Check Engine" light flashes violently. I'm scared. I don't want to call my parents because I will get in trouble. I don't know how to call a tow truck or anything and I don't really know what's wrong. 

There was a truck parked in the almost empty parking lot. Had large metal structure in the back. Used to move big things. Been there for a while, and on, so someone must be inside and not in a big hurry. I walk over and ask the (cute) guy inside if he knows anything about cars. I explain my situation and he says it sounds like the battery. He comes out, I show him my problem, and he says that it _is_ the battery. He says he will jumpstart my car, and after a bit of trouble, I get my car running. He gives me some advice about what to do so it doesn't stop in the middle of the road. I thank him profusely and and shake his hand. Like a man. 

I can't imagine being so scared of social interaction that I'd sit there in my car for god knows how long, knowing that it wasn't going to start no matter how many times I turned the key.

I'm proud of myself.

----------


## Lunaire

> So imagine little ol me. Like to listen to my music while in the car. However, after 15 minutes or so, the car shuts off by itself to preserve the battery. I usually turn on the car halfway enough to keep listening to music. Works fine right? Wrong. Now imagine me, headed home, stopping at a parking lot of a shopping center to find do some texting in peace. I do my music thang with the car turned off. When it's time for me to go, my car won't start. It sputters an the "Check Engine" light flashes violently. I'm scared. I don't want to call my parents because I will get in trouble. I don't know how to call a tow truck or anything and I don't really know what's wrong. 
> 
> There was a truck parked in the almost empty parking lot. Had large metal structure in the back. Used to move big things. Been there for a while, and on, so someone must be inside and not in a big hurry. I walk over and ask the (cute) guy inside if he knows anything about cars. I explain my situation and he says it sounds like the battery. He comes out, I show him my problem, and he says that it _is_ the battery. He says he will jumpstart my car, and after a bit of trouble, I get my car running. He gives me some advice about what to do so it doesn't stop in the middle of the road. I thank him profusely and and shake his hand. Like a man. 
> 
> I can't imagine being so scared of social interaction that I'd sit there in my car for god knows how long, knowing that it wasn't going to start no matter how many times I turned the key.
> 
> I'm proud of myself.



Congrats on being able to overcome your anxiety!!

I'm glad that you were able to make it home safely.  ::teddy::

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Went to vote early. Took like 10 minutes. That's democracy in action, Jackson!

----------


## Total Eclipse

Finished some paperwork that was suppose to be done.. uhh, almost 90 days ago.

----------


## Lunaire

> Responded to an email



That's good!

Was it an email that you were procrastinating on?

----------


## HoldTheSea

I had Friendsgiving dinner with a bunch of people. My partner and I bailed early, so mission not really accomplished?

----------


## fetisha

Finally returned my router/modem back but avoided small talk (well I made some progress)

----------

